# Rabbits!



## Jesse123 (Jan 7, 2016)

Have any of you guys been out near Promontory or Snowville recently in search of bunnies? Im not looking for any sweet spots or anything like that. Just wondering what the populations are like out there this year. I plan on going out this weekend and can't decide to go to west desert or up north. Any info is much appreciated! Thanks


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

friend of mine was out to golden spike area, said there were lots of jacks. did a lot of shooting.


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

I was out at promontory two weeks ago. The place has been shot out. Seem everyone that got a new Christmas gun went there and had some fun. 
We went to three different spot that usually hold a ton of rabbits and didn't find any. 
We also didn't find any tracks that were fresh most were well over a week old


----------



## Cazador (Sep 4, 2014)

Hoopermat said:


> I was out at promontory two weeks ago. The place has been shot out. Seem everyone that got a new Christmas gun went there and had some fun.
> We went to three different spot that usually hold a ton of rabbits and didn't find any.
> We also didn't find any tracks that were fresh most were well over a week old


+1
Went out over the Christmas break with four guys and we hunted 6 hours and put a couple on the ground but the bunnies were super skittish. I have had better luck other years. Almost all of the bunnies we saw were 100 yards out through the sage going 100 mph. I'd say that the area is pretty well hunted out.


----------



## Jesse123 (Jan 7, 2016)

thanks for the info guys!


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

I have not been out since the first snow. Jacks will move a lot with the weather, wait for some fresh snow, and look for fresh tracks, and dead bunnies on the road. There are a fair number of rabbits right now.


----------



## Viper1zer0 (Sep 16, 2015)

There are always a ton of bunnies out in the promotory/ kelton area .....Always a TON!!!summer ,winter ,fall etc.
Snow doesn't matter out there . I've hunted that area for 20 + years and can ALWAYS find jacks at every stop . In my opinion I've seen more rabbits this year than I have since I was a kid . Kelton holds a ton too , later in the winter their a Lil more scarce due to party pressure . Get away from the main roads out there ,and you will be dang near running them over . Good luck to all.


----------



## Jesse123 (Jan 7, 2016)

Well I went out by promontory and it was a little slow, saw quite a few cotton tails but not very many jacks. But hey any day not at work is a good day to me!


----------

